# DVD burn failure with Nero 9



## Wheelham (Oct 2, 2008)

Having had no problem burnimg DVDs for years I am now unable to, having filmed a wedding with a DV camcorder and processed the video with Corel VideoStudio X2. Rendering the video was uneventful but burning a DVD failed with Corel VS X2 and subsequently with Nero 9 (Nero Vision).
I am no expert, but have reasonable experience and enclose the Nero Error Log in the hope someone can tell me my problem because I am going spare trying to do this.


```
[16:40:31] NeroVision Log created (Date: 10/02/2008)
[16:40:36] NeroVision Processors: 2 (Intel)
[16:40:36] NeroVision OS: Windows XP Professional Edition
[16:40:37] GCCore     Detected DirectX Version 9 or higher
[16:40:40] GCCore     Detected DirectX Version: 9.0c
[16:40:40] AMCDocBase Could not load the user-defined asset groups.
[16:40:40] AMCUIBase  Loading standard buttons from 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\Buttons'...
[16:40:41] AMCDocBase Nero3D interface version is 500
[16:40:41] ExpressUI  Running Nero Vision Version: 6.0.6.100
[16:40:42] NeroVision Get 3 Devices.
[16:40:42] ExpressUI  Detect at least one DVD Compatible recorder.
[16:40:42] ExpressUI  Detect at least one CD Compatible recorder.
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase exception msg: The system cannot locate the object specified.
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase File: 
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase exception msg: The system cannot locate the object specified.
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase File: 
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase ParseThemeTemplateSceneInfo
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase exception msg: The system cannot locate the object specified.
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase File: 
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase exception msg: The system cannot locate the object specified.
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase File: 
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase exception msg: The system cannot locate the object specified.
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase File: 
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase ParseThemeTemplateSceneInfo
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase exception msg: The system cannot locate the object specified.
[16:40:47] AMCDocBase File: 
[16:41:03] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 9\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[16:41:03] DVDEngine  Product Version: 1.6.0.10, File Version: 6.1.4.7, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[16:41:04] ExpressUI  VR preview logo: handle = 0xbd050934
[16:41:04] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 9\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[16:41:04] DVDEngine  Product Version: 1.6.0.10, File Version: 6.1.4.7, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[16:41:04] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 9\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[16:41:04] DVDEngine  Product Version: 1.6.0.10, File Version: 6.1.4.7, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[16:41:04] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[16:41:04] DVDEngine  END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[16:41:04] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:41:04] DVDEngine  ..Application service registered...
[16:41:04] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:41:04] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:41:04] DVDEngine  ..Application service registered...
[16:41:04] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:41:21] AMCUIBase  Setting 'ENU' as Nero File Dialog language
[16:41:33] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg audio/0
[16:41:34] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[16:41:34] MMTools    {E436EBB5-524F-11CE-9F53-0020AF0BA770} - File Source (Async.)
[16:41:34] MMTools    {1B079345-4571-495B-9208-EE14570E1A2E} - 
[16:41:34] MMTools    {090A8B7A-6EA9-4426-830F-665E9B4420B4} - 
[16:41:34] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[16:41:34] MMTools    --------------------
[16:41:34] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg video/0
[16:41:35] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[16:41:35] MMTools    {E436EBB5-524F-11CE-9F53-0020AF0BA770} - File Source (Async.)
[16:41:35] MMTools    {1B079345-4571-495B-9208-EE14570E1A2E} - 
[16:41:35] MMTools    {F8777E65-5755-4E49-9237-8D98F0C2499F} - 
[16:41:35] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[16:41:35] MMTools    --------------------
[16:41:36] AMCUIBase  Asset created by user: class AVFileAsset
[16:41:36] AMCUIBase  - file paths: 1, first = 'c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg')
[16:43:10] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg audio/0
[16:43:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg video/0
[16:43:11] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[16:43:11] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[16:43:11] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[16:43:11] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[16:43:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg video/0
[16:43:12] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 9\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[16:43:12] DVDEngine  Product Version: 1.6.0.10, File Version: 6.1.4.7, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[16:43:12] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 9\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[16:43:12] DVDEngine  Product Version: 1.6.0.10, File Version: 6.1.4.7, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[16:43:12] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[16:43:12] DVDEngine  END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[16:43:12] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:12] DVDEngine  ..Application service registered...
[16:43:12] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:12] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:12] DVDEngine  ..Application service registered...
[16:43:12] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:12] NeroVision Estimate Size
[16:43:12] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:12] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[16:43:12] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:12] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |    30.00 |    29521
[16:43:12] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      0 |    30.00 |        0
[16:43:12] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:12] NeroVision total data size  : 30458753 bytes 
[16:43:12] NeroVision multiplexed size : 31311872 bytes 
[16:43:12] NeroVision Estimate Size
[16:43:12] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:12] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[16:43:12] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:12] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |  3104.56 |  3032021
[16:43:12] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      1 |  3104.56 |    74509
[16:43:12] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:12] NeroVision total data size  : 3181316418 bytes 
[16:43:12] NeroVision multiplexed size : 3270029312 bytes 
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 9\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  Product Version: 1.6.0.10, File Version: 6.1.4.7, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 9\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  Product Version: 1.6.0.10, File Version: 6.1.4.7, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  ..Application service registered...
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  ..Application service registered...
[16:43:37] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:37] NeroVision Estimate Size
[16:43:37] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:37] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[16:43:37] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:37] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |    30.00 |    29521
[16:43:37] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      0 |    30.00 |        0
[16:43:37] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:37] NeroVision total data size  : 30458753 bytes 
[16:43:37] NeroVision multiplexed size : 31311872 bytes 
[16:43:37] NeroVision Estimate Size
[16:43:37] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:37] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[16:43:37] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:37] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |  3104.56 |  3032021
[16:43:37] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      1 |  3104.56 |    74509
[16:43:37] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:37] NeroVision total data size  : 3181316418 bytes 
[16:43:37] NeroVision multiplexed size : 3270029312 bytes 
[16:43:37] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg audio/0
[16:43:37] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg video/0
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 9\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  Product Version: 1.6.0.10, File Version: 6.1.4.7, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 9\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  Product Version: 1.6.0.10, File Version: 6.1.4.7, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  ..Application service registered...
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  ..Application service registered...
[16:43:43] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:43] NeroVision Estimate Size
[16:43:43] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:43] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[16:43:43] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:43] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |    30.00 |    29521
[16:43:43] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      0 |    30.00 |        0
[16:43:43] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:43] NeroVision total data size  : 30458753 bytes 
[16:43:43] NeroVision multiplexed size : 31311872 bytes 
[16:43:43] NeroVision Estimate Size
[16:43:43] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:43] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[16:43:43] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:43] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |  3104.56 |  3032021
[16:43:43] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      1 |  3104.56 |    74509
[16:43:43] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:43] NeroVision total data size  : 3181316418 bytes 
[16:43:43] NeroVision multiplexed size : 3270029312 bytes 
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 9\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  Product Version: 1.6.0.10, File Version: 6.1.4.7, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 9\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  Product Version: 1.6.0.10, File Version: 6.1.4.7, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  ..Application service registered...
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  ..Application service registered...
[16:43:51] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:43:51] NeroVision Estimate Size
[16:43:51] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:51] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[16:43:51] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:51] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |  3104.56 |  3032021
[16:43:51] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      1 |  3104.56 |    74509
[16:43:51] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:43:51] NeroVision total data size  : 3181316418 bytes 
[16:43:51] NeroVision multiplexed size : 3270029312 bytes 
[16:43:53] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg video/0
[16:43:53] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg audio/0
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Burn process started by user.
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Destination: _NEC     DVD_RW ND-3520A 
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Directory for temporary files: C:\DOCUME~1\Patrick\LOCALS~1\Temp
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Available hard disk space for temporary files: 139558.258 MB
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  ------<Nero Vision Project Information>--------
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  --- Project type: DVD-Video
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  --- Project video options ---
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Video mode: PAL
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Aspect ratio: Automatic
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Quality: Automatic (fit to disc) (5073 kbit/s)
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Resolution: Automatic
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Sample format: Automatic
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Video format: MPEG-2
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Audio format: Automatic
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Encoding mode: Fast Encoding (1-Pass)
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Nero SmartEncoding: Automatic
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  --- Project space information ---
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Media type: DVD (4700000000 bytes maximum capacity)
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Total space used: 3.05 out of 4.38 GB (Quality: Excellent)
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Space used for menus: 0.0 out of 1024.0 MB
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  --- Project contents ---
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Audio format: Automatic
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Sample format: Automatic
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Encoding mode: Fast Encoding (1-Pass)
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Nero SmartEncoding: Automatic
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Number of titles: 1
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  1. Anna and Rob's Wedding (Video, 0h 51m 44s)
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  - Video mode: PAL
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  - Aspect ratio: 4:3
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  - Quality: Custom (8000 kbit/s)
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  - Resolution: 720 x 576 (CCIR-601 D1)
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  - Sample format: Interlaced (bottom field first)
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  - Video format: MPEG-2
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  - Audio format: Dolby Digital (AC-3) 2.0
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  - Encoding mode: Fast Encoding (1-Pass)
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  - Audio SmartEncoding ratio: 0.0 %
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  - Video SmartEncoding ratio: 0.0 %
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Video disc menu: Do not create a menu
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  --------<End of Project Information>----------
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  ------Recording Parameters------
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Book Type: 0
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Destination Device: _NEC     DVD_RW ND-3520A  (Capabilities: 001BE117)
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Recording Flags: 76
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Recording Speed: 0
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Volume Name: 
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Burn-at-once flag: 0
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  Fast Update allowed: 0
[16:44:47] ExpressUI  --End of recording parameters---
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 9\NERO VISION\NERO.DVDENGINE\DVDENGINE.DLL
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  Product Version: 1.6.0.10, File Version: 6.1.4.7, Interface Version: 4.11.0.1
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  ..Application service registered...
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  ..Session callback registered...
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - Prepare
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Prepare
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  ..VTS_Ns=1...
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  ****BEGIN: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VMG
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  ...VMGM_VOBS_exist = false
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  ****END: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VMG
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  ****BEGIN: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VTS#1
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  ...VTSM_VOBS_exist = false
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'Audio'
[16:44:49] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[16:44:49] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[16:44:49] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[16:44:49] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[16:44:49] NeroVision    0  |   77614 |      1 | 77614
[16:44:49] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[16:44:49] NeroVision total : 77614 
[16:44:49] NeroVision Estimate Size
[16:44:49] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:44:49] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[16:44:49] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:44:49] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |  3104.56 |  3032021
[16:44:49] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      1 |  3104.56 |    74509
[16:44:49] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:44:49] NeroVision total data size  : 3181316418 bytes 
[16:44:49] NeroVision multiplexed size : 3270029312 bytes 
[16:44:49] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg video/0
[16:44:50] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg audio/0
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  ****END: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VTS#1
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  **END: _DVDVideo - Prepare
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  ..Estimated size=3.05 GB
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  ..Estimated duration=29 min 35 sec
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - Prepare
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateVOBs
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Create
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  ****BEGIN: Create - VTSTT_VOBS#1
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'Audio'
[16:44:50] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[16:44:50] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[16:44:50] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[16:44:50] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[16:44:50] NeroVision    0  |   77614 |      1 | 77614
[16:44:50] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[16:44:50] NeroVision total : 77614 
[16:44:50] NeroVision Estimate Size
[16:44:50] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:44:50] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[16:44:50] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:44:50] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |  3104.56 |  3032021
[16:44:50] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      1 |  3104.56 |    74509
[16:44:50] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[16:44:50] NeroVision total data size  : 3181316418 bytes 
[16:44:50] NeroVision multiplexed size : 3270029312 bytes 
[16:44:50] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[16:44:50] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[16:44:51] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg audio/0
[16:44:51] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Documents and Settings\Patrick\My Documents\Ulead VideoStudio\9.0\Anna and Rob's Wedding.mpg video/0
[16:44:51] DVDEngine  ...New VOB 1
[16:44:51] DVDEngine  ..+VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, SA=0, VOB_V_S_PTM=32400
[16:44:51] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 1
[16:44:51] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#1: C_IDN=1
[17:17:16] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [0;1520755], VOBU_Ns=5189, C_PBTM=00:51:44:14
[17:17:16] DVDEngine  ..|VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, [0;1520755], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=32400, VOB_V_E_PTM=279442800
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ..Expected size of VOB: 1596704 sectors (3.05 GB).
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ....Actual size of VOB: 1520756 sectors (2.90 GB).
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - INFORMATION after Create
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  General information:
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ..size=1520756 (2.90 GB)
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ..capacity=1520756 (2.90 GB)
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ..VOB_Ns=1
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ..C_Ns=1
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ..VOBU_Ns=5189
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  VOB information:
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, [0;1520755], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=32400, VOB_V_E_PTM=279442800
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  .....Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [0;1520755], VOBU_Ns=5189, C_PBTM=00:51:44:14
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ********END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - INFORMATION after Create
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Verify
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Verify
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ..VTSTT_VOBS: size=2.90 GB (3,114,508,288 bytes)
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ****END: Create - VTSTT_VOBS#1
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  **END: _DVDVideo - Create
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateVOBs
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateDesc
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Create
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ****BEGIN: Create - VTSI#1
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VTSI#1 - Create
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VTSM_VOBS exists = false
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VTSM_PGCI_UT exists = true
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VTS_TMAPT exists = true
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VTSI_MAT created...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VTS_PTT_SRPT created...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VTS_PGCIT created...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VTS_C_ADT created...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VTS_VOBU_ADMAP created...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VTSM_PGCI_UT created...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VTS_TMAPT created...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ******END: VTSI#1 - Create
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VTSI#1 - Verify
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ******END: VTSI#1 - Verify
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ..VTSI: size=40.0 KB (40,960 bytes)
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ****END: Create - VTSI#1
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ****BEGIN: Create - VMGI
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VMGI - Create
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VMGM_VOBS exists = false
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VMGM_PGCI_UT exists = true
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...PTL_MAIT exists = false
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...TXTDT_MG exists = false
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...FP_PGC_exist = true...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VMGI_MAT created...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...TT_SRPT created...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VTS_ATRT created...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...VMGM_PGCI_UT created...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ******END: VMGI - Create
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VMGI - Verify
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ******END: VMGI - Verify
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ..VMGI: size=8.00 KB (8,192 bytes)
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  File allocation changed to ensure that VMGI and VMGI_BUP are not recorded in the same ECC block.
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ****END: Create - VMGI
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  **END: _DVDVideo - Create
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateDesc
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - GetDiscCaps
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ..Caps=DSCCAP_VLMNM_UDF | DSCCAP_VLMNM_ISO9660
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - GetDiscCaps
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - SetLabel
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  Volume name (ISO9660)="NVE_DVD"
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - SetLabel
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - SetLabel
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  Volume name (UDF)="NVE_DVD"
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - SetLabel
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - GetDiscContent
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Fill FileSystemDescContainer
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VIDEO_TS.IFO' (VMGI), location=384 (180h), size=8.00 KB (8,192 bytes)
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VIDEO_TS.BUP' (VMGI), location=400 (190h), size=8.00 KB (8,192 bytes)
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_0.IFO' (VTSI), location=404 (194h), size=40.0 KB (40,960 bytes)
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_1.VOB' (VTSTT_VOBS), location=424 (1A8h), size=1.00 GB (1,073,739,776 bytes)
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_2.VOB' (VTSTT_VOBS), location=524711 (801A7h), size=1.00 GB (1,073,739,776 bytes)
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_3.VOB' (VTSTT_VOBS), location=1048998 (1001A6h), size=922 MB (967,028,736 bytes)
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ...File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_0.BUP' (VTSI), location=1521180 (17361Ch), size=40.0 KB (40,960 bytes)
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  **END: _DVDVideo - Fill FileSystemDescContainer
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - GetDiscContent
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  ..Session callback unregistered...
[17:17:19] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[17:17:22] NeroVision Caching of files started
[17:17:22] NeroVision Caching of files completed
[17:17:22] NeroVision Burn process started at 8x (11,080 KB/s)
[17:17:22] NeroVision Illegal disc
[17:17:22] NeroVision E: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A
[17:17:22] NeroVision Could not perform start of Disc-at-once
[17:17:22] NeroVision Burn process failed at 8x (11,080 KB/s)
[17:17:24] NeroVision Process information:
[17:17:24] NeroVision --------------------
[17:17:24] NeroVision Address     Version                  Module name
[17:17:24] NeroVision -----------------------------------------------------
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x003B0000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\AMCLib.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x00400000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeroVision.exe
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x004F0000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\HDCC.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x00580000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\MMTools.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x00630000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\GCCore.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x006D0000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\AMCDocBase.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x00930000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\Painter.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x00960000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\AMCUIBase.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x00B70000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\GCLib.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x00C20000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\AMCDOM.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x01270000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeroVisionRes.bir
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x016C0000  1.0.0.0                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\Nero.FormatOptionsLib\FormatOptionsLib.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x01E70000  6.14.10.11010            C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x02090000  6.14.10.11010            C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVWRSENG.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x02100000  1.2.2.0                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\AdvrCntr4\AdvrCntr4.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x02750000  6.0.5441.0               C:\WINDOWS\system32\Normaliz.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x02C90000  2.0.4.0                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\AdvrCntr4\NOSProductRegistration.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x02F80000  1.11.0.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\OnlineServices\iconv.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x03220000  2.0.4.0                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\AdvrCntr4\NOSUsageStatistics.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x033D0000  9.0.0.104                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\uNeroErr.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x03430000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\ExpressDoc.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x03480000  9.0.0.104                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\NEROAPIUNICODE.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x035E0000  7.0.74.0                 C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagXpr7.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x036F0000  7.0.74.0                 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagX7.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x038C0000  7.0.495.0                C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXR7.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x03980000  4.0.9.202                C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero ProductInstaller 4\ResourceManager.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x03FC0000  7.0.6000.16705           C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x04760000  3.0.7.0                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\Nero3D\Nero3DMenuEffects.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x04D70000  1.2.3.0                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\Nero3D\zlib1.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x04DA0000  1.9.0.0                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\Nero3D\iconv.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x04E80000  5.99.3.1                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\Nero3D\cximage.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x04F80000  1.3.0.0                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\Nero3D\lib3ds-1.3.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x04FB0000  9.12.589.0               C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dx9_30.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x05210000  2.6.29.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\Nero3D\libxml2.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x054A0000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\DVDUI.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x05AE0000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\DVDLib.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x05CE0000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\GCFX.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x05D40000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeroVideoFX.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x05F70000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\ExpressUI.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x06260000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeVideoFX.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x06990000  9.0.0.104                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\NEROAPIENGINE.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x07990000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\GCFilter.AX
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x07A50000  1.0.1.1                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\DriveLocker.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x08E10000  4.0.16.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NFD\NeroFileDialogCF.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x08EE0000  3.525.1117.0             C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x08F00000  3.0.26.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\PTT\NeroCaptureAPI.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x08FA0000  3.0.26.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\PTT\plugins\AnalogTvPlugin.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x09040000  3.0.26.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\PTT\plugins\CamcorderPlugin.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x090B0000  3.0.26.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\PTT\plugins\DigitalTvPlugin.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0A080000  6.14.10.8195             C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0AC60000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\DVDDoc.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0AD70000  1.6.0.10                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\Nero.DVDEngine\DVDEngine.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0B4C0000  4.0.16.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NFD\NeroFileDialog.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0B710000  4.0.16.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NPRE\NeroPreview.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0BD80000  8.60.0.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NPRE\BCGCBPRO860u80.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0C0B0000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeColorCrct.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0C290000  1.0.13.61                C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\File Manager\FM.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0C390000  7.10.3052.4              C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCR71.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0C410000  1.1.0.67                 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\tlib_log.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0C440000  0.0.0.0                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\boost_log-vc71-mt-1_33.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0C560000  0.0.0.0                  C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\File Manager\FMLang.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0C570000  4.5.5096.0               C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Wcesview.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0C610000  5.2.5721.5145            C:\WINDOWS\system32\Audiodev.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0C800000  2.2.54.7                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\SMC\uNeroMediaCon.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0CA00000  4.0.13.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NScCoreComponents\NMDataServices.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0CF30000  6.0.6.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\GCCapture.AX
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0CF80000  2.21.0.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\SMC\NeSplitter.ax
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0D8E0000  2.7.27.3                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\SMC\NeAudio2.ax
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0DA70000  4.31.2.2                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\SMC\NeVideo.ax
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0DE30000  2.2.6.2                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\SMC\NeSoundProc.ax
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0DE90000  1.8.4.0                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\SMC\NeVideoAnalyzer.ax
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0EA00000  1.7.2.0                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\SMC\NeColorspace.ax
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0EA30000  1.10.0.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\SMC\NeFramerate.ax
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0EA70000  1.16.3.1                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\SMC\NeResize.ax
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x0EAC0000  1.11.2.0                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\SMC\NeDeinterlace.ax
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x10000000  9.0.0.100                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeroAPIGlueLayerUnicode.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x10100000  4.60.122.0               C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\lgscroll.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x10930000  5.2.5721.5145            C:\WINDOWS\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x11C70000  11.0.5721.5238           C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMASF.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x15000000  9.0.0.104                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\uIMAGE.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x15110000  11.0.5721.5145           C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMVCore.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x16210000  5.2.5721.5145            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpdshext.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x19000000  9.0.0.104                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\uMMC.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x1C000000  4.3.20.1                 C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\incdshx.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x20000000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x21000000  4.5.5096.0               C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\pegconv.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x21300000  4.5.5096.0               C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAPI.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x22000000  9.0.0.104                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\unewtrf.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x22B00000  4.5.5096.0               C:\WINDOWS\system32\CEUTIL.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x38A70000  12.0.4518.0              C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x4D4F0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHTTP.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x4EC50000  5.1.3102.3352            C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.3352_x-ww_81af8e88\gdiplus.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x4FDD0000  5.3.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\D3D9.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x593F0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x59A60000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbghelp.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x5A000000  5.5.1.0                  C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\klg.dat
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x5AD70000  6.0.2900.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x5B860000  5.1.2600.2976            C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x5D360000  8.0.50727.762            C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_91481303\MFC80ENU.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x5ED00000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\OPENGL32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x60CA0000  6.5.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\qedit.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x636E0000  5.5.1.1                  C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\smumhook.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x68B20000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\GLU32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x69450000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\FAULTREP.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x69B10000  4.20.9848.0              c:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml4.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x6D990000  5.3.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x71AA0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x71AB0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x71AD0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x71B20000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x71BF0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMLIB.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x71C10000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x71C80000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETRAP.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x71C90000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI1.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x71CD0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI0.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x72D10000  5.1.2600.0               C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x72D20000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x73000000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x732E0000  5.1.2600.0               C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED32.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x736B0000  6.5.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x73760000  5.3.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x73940000  5.3.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\D3DIM700.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x73BA0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x73BC0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x73D70000  6.0.2900.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\shgina.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x73EE0000  5.3.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\KsUser.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x73F10000  5.3.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x74320000  3.525.1117.0             C:\WINDOWS\system32\ODBC32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x74720000  5.1.2600.3319            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x74810000  6.5.2600.3367            C:\WINDOWS\system32\QUARTZ.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x74980000  8.90.1101.0              C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x74AD0000  6.0.2900.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\POWRPROF.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x74AE0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x74C80000  5.1.2600.0               C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEACC.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x74E30000  5.0.0.0                  C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED20.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x74ED0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x74EF0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x75290000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemcomn.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x754D0000  5.131.2600.2180          C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPTUI.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x755C0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x75690000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x75970000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSGINA.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x75A70000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVFW32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x75F40000  6.5.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x75F60000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x75F70000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x75F80000  6.0.2900.2995            C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76080000  6.2.3104.0               C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76360000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSTA.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76380000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76390000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x763B0000  6.0.2900.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMDLG32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76600000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSCDLL.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x767A0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTDSAPI.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76990000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x769C0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76B20000  6.5.0.2284               C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76B40000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76BF0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76C30000  5.131.2600.2180          C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76C90000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76D60000  5.1.2600.2912            C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76F20000  5.1.2600.3394            C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76F50000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTSAPI32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76F60000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x76FD0000  3.0.0.4414               C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77050000  3.0.0.4414               C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77120000  5.1.2600.3266            C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x773D0000  6.0.2900.2982            C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\COMCTL32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x774E0000  5.1.2600.2726            C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77690000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTMARTA.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77760000  6.0.2900.2987            C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77920000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77A20000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77A80000  5.131.2600.2180          C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77B20000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77B40000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\Apphelp.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77BD0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77BE0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77C00000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77C10000  6.1.8638.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77DD0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77E70000  5.1.2600.3173            C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77F10000  5.1.2600.3316            C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77F60000  6.0.2900.2995            C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x77FE0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x78000000  7.0.6000.16705           C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x78050000  7.0.6000.16705           C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x78130000  8.0.50727.762            C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_6b128700\MSVCR80.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x781D0000  8.0.50727.762            C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x782E0000  8.0.50727.762            C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x7C250000  7.10.3077.0              C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC71U.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x7C3A0000  7.10.3077.0              C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP71.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x7C420000  8.0.50727.762            C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_6b128700\MSVCP80.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x7C630000  8.0.50727.762            C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_cbb27474\ATL80.DLL
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x7C800000  5.1.2600.3119            C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x7C900000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x7C9C0000  6.0.2900.3241            C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision 0x7E410000  5.1.2600.3099            C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
[17:17:24] NeroVision Book type: (N/A)
[17:17:25] NeroVision Windows XP 5.1
[17:17:25] NeroVision IA32
[17:17:25] NeroVision WinAspi: -
[17:17:25] NeroVision NT-SPTI used
[17:17:25] NeroVision Nero API version: 9.0.0.104
[17:17:25] NeroVision Using interface version: 8.1.4.1
[17:17:25] NeroVision Installed in: C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 9\Nero Vision\NeroAPIFiles\
[17:17:25] NeroVision Application: Nero\NeroVision
[17:17:25] NeroVision Internal Version: 9, 0, 0, 104
[17:17:25] NeroVision Recorder:             <_NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A>    Version: 1.04 - HA 1 TA 1 - 9.0.0.104
[17:17:25] NeroVision  Adapter driver:      <IDE>                     HA 1
[17:17:25] NeroVision  Drive buffer  :      2048kB
[17:17:25] NeroVision  Bus Type      :      default
[17:17:25] NeroVision === Scsi-Device-Map ===
[17:17:25] NeroVision CdRomPeripheral      : DVDROM GO-D1600D                 atapi Port 0 ID 0  DMA: On 
[17:17:25] NeroVision CdRomPeripheral      : _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A             atapi Port 0 ID 1  DMA: On 
[17:17:25] NeroVision DiskPeripheral       : Maxtor 6L250S0                   atapi Port 3 ID 0  DMA: On 
[17:17:25] NeroVision DiskPeripheral       : MAXTOR STM3250820AS              atapi Port 4 ID 0  DMA: On 
[17:17:25] NeroVision OtherPeripheral      : SI      Pseudo Device   0000  Si3114r5 Port 6 ID 31 DMA: Off
[17:17:25] NeroVision === CDRom-Device-Map ===
[17:17:25] NeroVision DVDROM GO-D1600D           D:   CdRom0
[17:17:25] NeroVision _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A       E:   CdRom1
[17:17:25] NeroVision =======================
[17:17:25] NeroVision AutoRun : 1
[17:17:25] NeroVision Excluded drive IDs: 
[17:17:25] NeroVision WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
[17:17:25] NeroVision BUFE           : 0
[17:17:25] NeroVision Physical memory     : 1023MB (1048040kB)
[17:17:25] NeroVision Free physical memory: 326MB (333856kB)
[17:17:25] NeroVision Memory in use       : 68 %
[17:17:25] NeroVision Uncached PFiles: 0x0
[17:17:25] NeroVision Use Inquiry    : 1
[17:17:25] NeroVision Global Bus Type: default (0)
[17:17:25] NeroVision Check supported media : Disabled (0) 
[17:17:25] NeroVision 2.10.2008
[17:17:25] NeroVision NeroAPI
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 450
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#2 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3349
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#3 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3349
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#4 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3563
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#5 Text 0 File FilesystemSettingsValidator.cpp, Line 142
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	FS Settings: using validator 'CUDFSettingsValidatorDVD'
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	ParamMode = 'DVDVideo', changing UDF partition type from 'physical' to 'physical'
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Changing UDF revision from '1.02' to '1.02'
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#6 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3349
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#7 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3349
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 312
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Last possible write address on media:  2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Last address to be written:            1521471 (338:06.21, 2971MB)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 324
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2951
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Recorder: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A, Media type: DVD-R
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 Disc Manufacturer ID: <MBI 01> <RG40>
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 499
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	=========================================
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#12 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 756
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Setup items (after recorder preparation)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    original disc pos #0 + 1521472 (1521472) = #1521472/338:6.22
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    -> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 1521472 blocks [E: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A]
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	--------------------------------------------------------------
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:20	#13 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 958
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Prepare [E: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	DAO infos:
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	==========
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 MCN: ""
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 Tracks 1 to 1:                                  Idx 0         Idx 1      Next Trk
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	   1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos             0             0    3115974656, ISRC ""
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	DAO layout:
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	===========
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 ___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	        0 |  lead-in |   0 |    0x41 |        0 |        0 | 0x00
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	        0 |        1 |   0 |    0x41 |        0 |        0 | 0x00
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	        0 |        1 |   1 |    0x41 |  1521472 |        0 | 0x00
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	  1521472 | lead-out |   1 |    0x41 |        0 |        0 | 0x00
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#14 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 240
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_LOCK_VOLUME
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#15 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4362
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-No, small files-Yes (<32KB)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#16 Phase 24 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 274
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Caching of files started
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#17 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4484
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Cache writing successful.
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#18 Phase 25 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 274
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Caching of files completed
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#19 Phase 36 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 274
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Burn process started at 8x (11,080 KB/s)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2675
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#21 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3259
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#22 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3413
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Start write address at LBA 0
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	DVD high compatibility mode: Yes
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#23 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 10187
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	---- Disc Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 2.0x (5), Extended Part Version: 2.1 (33)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 Disc Size: 120 mm,      Maximum Transfer Rate: <not specified> (F h)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 Number of Layers: 1,    Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP),  Layer Type: recordable
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 Linear Density:         0,267 um/bit,  Track Density:  0,74 um/track
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 Outer Limit of Data Recordable Area:          26127F h
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	  Revision number of maximum recording speed: 6.0
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	  Revision number of minimum recording speed: -
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	  Revision number table of recording speed: 1.0 2.0 3.0 4.0 5.0 - - 
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	  Class: 0,  Extended part version: 33
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	  Start PSN of the Extra Border Zone: 2FE10 h
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	  Start PSN of Physical format information blocks in Extra Border Zone: 2FFA0 h
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	 Media Specific [16..783]:
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 60 00 10 20 30 40 50 - 00 00 00 21 00 00 00 00    .`[email protected]!....
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 02 FE 10 00 02 FF A0 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ..¦...*.........
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    1D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    01 40 C1 FD 9E D8 52 00 - 02 85 0D 10 88 9A 80 00    [email protected]²×ÏR..à...Ü..
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    03 4D 42 49 20 30 31 00 - 04 52 47 34 30 00 00 00    .MBI.01..RG40...
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    05 88 80 00 00 00 02 00 - 06 09 0D 13 87 78 80 00    ............çx..
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    07 88 80 00 00 00 00 00 - 08 05 15 0D 10 0B 0A 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    09 98 08 0F 0B 78 88 00 - 0A 80 00 00 00 00 10 00    .....x..........
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    0B 07 19 15 A7 88 75 00 - 0C 99 BC AA A2 20 22 00    ....º.u...+¬ó.".
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    0D 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 - 0E 09 25 33 2F 29 1E 00    ...ð......%3/)..
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    0F 50 21 2D 1F 9A B6 00 - 10 88 84 00 04 00 04 00    .P!-.ÜÂ...ä.....
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 12 09 2F 37 2F 29 1E 00    ........../7/)..
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    13 50 1F 2D 1F 9A B6 00 - 14 88 C4 00 04 00 04 00    .P.-.ÜÂ...-.....
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    15 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 16 0B 3F 33 2F 29 1E 00    ..........?3/)..
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    17 50 21 2D 1F 9A B6 00 - 18 88 84 00 04 00 04 00    .P!-.ÜÂ...ä.....
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 1A 0B 51 37 2F 29 1E 00    ..........Q7/)..
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    1B 50 1F 2D 1F 9A B6 00 - 1C 88 C4 00 04 00 04 00    .P.-.ÜÂ...-.....
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    1D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#24 SPTI -1046 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 215
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	CdRom1: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1046)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	CDB Data:   0x53 00 00 00 00 00 17 37 40 00 00 00 
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Sense Code: 0x30
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Sense Qual: 0x05
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 30 05 
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#25 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3551
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Reserved Track size: 1521472 (173740h, 2971MB) -> return code -1046
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#26 CDR -1046 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1682
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Illegal disc
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	E: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#27 TRANSFER -27 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1682
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Could not perform start of Disc-at-once
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#28 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 1424
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	SetDriveCaps: Set LAST LBA of layer 1 to 0
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#29 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 273
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Pipe memory size 83836800
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#30 Phase 38 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 274
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	Burn process failed at 8x (11,080 KB/s)
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:22	#31 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 287
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:24	#32 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11444
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision 17:17:24	#33 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 450
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL
[17:17:25] NeroVision 	
[17:17:25] NeroVision Existing drivers:
[17:17:25] NeroVision Registry Keys:
[17:17:25] NeroVision HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option) 
[17:17:25] ExpressUI  Burn process failed with status 3
[17:17:35] AMCUIBase  Setting 'ENU' as Nero File Dialog language
```
Thanks for your tolerance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the drive is in dma mode and has not dropped back to pio mode
try burning at a slower speed


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if you are using new media on the burner check for firmware updates on the burners manufacturers website or try a disc make that did work before.


----------

